# Menu and panels text size



## mikecox (Dec 19, 2016)

My Surface has a screen resolution of 3000 x 2000.  When I open Lr on it the text in the menus and panels are so small they can't be read.  I went to settings/interface and changed Font size to 200%.  That helped with the panels but it didn't change the text size in the menus, which I need the magnifier to read.  I already have the slider in the display settings set to 250% so that isn't the answer. 

I have an external monitor and I run Lr on it, but I like the resolution on my Surface because I get more detail. I can use it the but it's inconvenient having to activate the magnifier every time I go to a menu.

Is there anything that can be done about the small text in the menu?


----------



## clee01l (Dec 19, 2016)

IIRC, there are three places to change the viewability of fonts in Windows (the Menu bar is a Windows API control. Not only LR has this problem)
There are some things that you can do to improve view ability in LR Preferences  {Interface}{Panels}{Font Size}


----------



## mikecox (Dec 19, 2016)

clee01l said:


> IIRC, there are three places to change the viewability of fonts in Windows (the Menu bar is a Windows API control. Not only LR has this problem)
> There are some things that you can do to improve view ability in LR Preferences  {Interface}{Panels}{Font Size}


Ok, so I've done everything I can do in Lr to address this issue, thanks.  '

I'll contact my Geek Squad service and ask them what my options are because I've reviewed all the options I can find in Windows Display Settings.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 19, 2016)

One other option for the "over 40" crowd — reading glasses...


----------



## mikecox (Dec 19, 2016)

clee01l said:


> One other option for the "over 40" crowd — reading glasses...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 19, 2016)

mikecox said:


> Ok, so I've done everything I can do in Lr to address this issue, thanks.  '
> 
> I'll contact my Geek Squad service and ask them what my options are because I've reviewed all the options I can find in Windows Display Settings.



I think you must have missed something, Mike. Windows 10 has inbuilt options to change the size of individual objects such as Title Bars, Menus, etc. They work. Control Panel>Display should drop you right onto the required option page. See the attached screenshot, note the size of the menu bar and menu items in relation to the more normal font size of the Folders Panel....and you can go much bigger than that if you want/need to.


----------



## mikecox (Dec 19, 2016)

Jim Wilde said:


> I think you must have missed something, Mike. Windows 10 has inbuilt options to change the size of individual objects such as Title Bars, Menus, etc. They work. Control Panel>Display should drop you right onto the required option page. See the attached screenshot, note the size of the menu bar and menu items in relation to the more normal font size of the Folders Panel....and you can go much bigger than that if you want/need to.
> 
> View attachment 8680


I have checked the Display Settings; with the slider and Adv settings where you actually change the font size but neither changes the size of the font in Lightroom's menus.

I don't have this problem with any other program on my machine.  Every program I open on my laptop screen has normal, easy to read, menus, with text that is proportional on both screens.  The only program where the menus are unreadable, because of the size of the text, is Lr.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 19, 2016)

mikecox said:


> ...Every program I open on my laptop screen has normal, easy to read, menus, with text that is proportional on both screens.  The only program where the menus are unreadable, because of the size of the text, is Lr.


  Can you post a screen shot on the Surface Screen showing LR and another app side by side that will clearly demonstrate this difference in Menu font size?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 19, 2016)

Mike,
From your reply, it sounds like you are using a different method of changing the menu font size. If you go through Control Panel->Display, you get this:


 

I changed the menu size to 15, and it worked fine for Lightroom. (Remember to hit the "Apply" button )


----------



## mikecox (Dec 19, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Can you post a screen shot on the Surface Screen showing LR and another app side by side that will clearly demonstrate this difference in Menu font size?


----------



## mikecox (Dec 19, 2016)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Mike,
> From your reply, it sounds like you are using a different method of changing the menu font size. If you go through Control Panel->Display, you get this:
> View attachment 8681
> 
> I changed the menu size to 15, and it worked fine for Lightroom. (Remember to hit the "Apply" button )



If all my other program menus are easy to read then it's Lr, not common font settings in the OS.  I believe if your settings worked, the menus in my other programs would blow out of proportion, while the Lr menu became readable.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 19, 2016)

Are you still on LR5.0  Or LRCC2015.8?    If you are on LR2015.8, then this should be an issue that others can replicate.  
I don't have a Surface Pro to use to test this with and my wife won't let me steal hers.   I do know that I had to tweak Windows setting quite a bit find the right combination that made her menus (any app) become readable.


----------



## mikecox (Dec 20, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Are you still on LR5.0  Or LRCC2015.8?    If you are on LR2015.8, then this should be an issue that others can replicate.
> I don't have a Surface Pro to use to test this with and my wife won't let me steal hers.   I do know that I had to tweak Windows setting quite a bit find the right combination that made her menus (any app) become readable.



I'm running the most current version of Lr CC. 

But is just reviewed the "text size" options in the "Advanced settings" and noted the I missed the drop down options in the "Title Bars field! There are 5 and "menus" in one!  Dah! 

I hate when that happens!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mikecox (Dec 20, 2016)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Mike,
> From your reply, it sounds like you are using a different method of changing the menu font size. If you go through Control Panel->Display, you get this:
> View attachment 8681
> 
> I changed the menu size to 15, and it worked fine for Lightroom. (Remember to hit the "Apply" button )


Sorry I missed that! For some reason, I was just not seeing that drop down! Feel really stupid! :(


----------



## mikecox (Dec 20, 2016)

ps That does mean the if I change the Font in Menus it will increase the size of the Lr menus but blow out the menus in the programs where the menus are not a problem! 

I guess I'll have to create a macro to change that setting only when Lr is opened.


----------



## mikecox (Dec 20, 2016)

While I selected my #1 monitor to make all these changes it made them on my #2 monitor as well!  I think It's time to get an external monitor with the same resolution as the Surface!


----------

